# Cheap, Rigid and Running 24's. To much to ask? (thinking eastern traildigger)



## frisky_zissou (Jun 4, 2006)

Well I am looking at downgrading bikes . This bike will be for urban and dirtjumps only.

What I want:

Cheap
Rigid
Running 24" wheels
Under 30 pounds

So far the eastern Traildigger seems like the go. I cant find geo or specs anywhere. Anyone got info? The colour scheme could be better but I think I might strip the frame and rims to raw.

Current ride is a stp 0. *See pick below*.
Eastern wont return my emails so I thought I would get your opinions.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

awwww why 24s? that orange eastern looks amazing though


----------



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

damn i wish that 26" eastern was available in the US
and the 24" they bot look amazing


----------



## frisky_zissou (Jun 4, 2006)

ilikemybike011 said:


> awwww why 24s? that orange eastern looks amazing though


I want a more nimble bike. Something that spins easier and faster. Who doesnt love some short chainstays?


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

GT UF24.

got the ingredients for the recipe you're craving.

duece-quads are where it's at... none of that "awwww" stuff, c'mon.


Those Eastern's look SICK! man, that is what so many people have been asking for for so long but couldn't be had with a frame that was built to offset a suspension fork... man, I'm lovin' those! Can't wait to see more on them.


----------



## frisky_zissou (Jun 4, 2006)

Formerbmx37 said:


> damn i wish that 26" eastern was available in the US
> and the 24" they bot look amazing


Yea so I thought it probably wasnt available in the us. I wonder why? That would explain why their is crap all information about it. I really want this bike. I just want to know that it wont weight 35 pounds and handle like ****.


----------



## frisky_zissou (Jun 4, 2006)

yea bikeSATORI, those gts are really nice but I want something alittle less complex haha. 

Thats why im thinking a single v-brake, rigid and most probably steel. Do you think those easterns are steel? It doesnt actualy say.

What are "duece-quads"? They sound kinda awesome. And you were talking bout fork offset with the traildigger... Does that mean my pike crown will hit the downtube if I ever decide to run it?

Seriously, thanks heaps for the info everyone.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

GT UF24 is the ticket. I set up my buddy with one. I wish I grabbed it instead. I really dig the ride. It's easy to manual and spin. Though I'm not sure on the weight... stock build is not exactly light. His is changed up some.

The UF24 is steel and rigid and SS. V-brake rear and disc up front... though that's easy to get rid of.

The Eastern is steel too.

deuce - two quad - four. Deuce-quad - two four = twenty four. Like... Quads or ATVs have four wheels. The deuce of hearts is the two of hearts.

I think Dave meant how the frame was designed for a non-suspension corrected fork. AKA a short rigid fork. Many rigid forks are "corrected" for suspension, so they make the bike sit in approximately the same stance/geometry as if it had a suspension fork on it.

I'm actually not sure the Pike crown will clear the downtube though... it's been a problem with some other frames. It looks like it could clear... and you could always grab a headset with more stack height or a King with a Ventana race to give it the clearance.


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm not sure who this belongs to... but this is a sick little 24"er










hopefully it'll get you motivated.
go rigid. everyone's doing it (I, too, now have a rigid bike...)


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

tom2304 said:


> yea bikeSATORI, those gts are really nice but I want something alittle less complex haha.
> 
> Thats why im thinking a single v-brake, rigid and most probably steel. Do you think those easterns are steel? It doesnt actualy say.
> 
> ...


I'm not too sure you are thinking about the same thing I am recommending to you... do you know the GT "UF24"??? It's probably one of the simplest completes available. Nothing complex on it at all....

and yeah, Will explained it right on point, duece-quad... 

Those Traildiggers won't take a suspension fork, I can already tell you that I haven't ever seen or ridden one in person. Same as putting a rigid fork on an old CW cruiser, or dk general lee, etc, etc.... just a bad idea, mainly for geometry reason, and for the strength and clearance issues. :nono: That is why they are built and designed like that, to be DEDICATED cruisers and rigid, Maximum toptube clearance for t-downs and just general flowing.

The UF24 still sounds exactly like what you are looking for, but the problem is, they are hard to source right now. But, they do come stock rigid, and offset with a rigid fork with a similar axle-to-crown height as a shorter suspension fork, so you could put a pike or something on there later if you wished, without risking the frame or throwing off your geometry.

and that bike Rb posted is a Tonic Fab. Fall Guy, owned by "Boxxer", the name of the poster... and it has what appears to be a "sketchers" tennis shoe attached to the seatpost for some reason.


----------



## frisky_zissou (Jun 4, 2006)

Alright SATORI don't go angry on me I was looking at the normal UF not 24 version. There heaps different. The UF24 is basicly exactly what I'm looking for. Its not on gt's website as far as I could see.

I will look into GT pricing here in aus and see who my dealers are. My first mountain bike was a GT. The frame and parts themselves were great. Cant say that much about the LBS that put it together for me though. They took weeks to fix derailer's, bleed brakes and such (this was when I was a noob. now i do all this). 

I am still leaning to the eastern. I like being different trying out new stuff Its not a common bike and if its anything like other eastern's, the quality will be decent. Just the frame colours are fair ugly IMO. I might strip it then pay someone to clear coat it.

And rb, that is a mighty fine bike right there.


----------



## dpspac3 (Oct 4, 2007)

as yer all probably aware, Dan's Comp has both a subrosa and DK 24" bike that looks just like the Eastern, neither of which is over $400. I don't know that Eastern is necessarily better than either of those two options. In fact, the DK general lee comes in orange, too.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

LOL at tennis shoe remark


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

those easterns need to be available in the US.

oh and get the GT if you can't get the eastern. there's a big review of it up on www.njdirt.com

i tried tracking one down myself a while ago but it seems like no shops carry GT around here.


----------



## ScaryJerry (Jan 12, 2004)

Don't forget the Identiti P45


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

Rb said:


> I'm not sure who this belongs to... but this is a sick little 24"er
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know what.. all this daydreaming of building up a 24 street ride... and I come here just to see you tease me some more.....


----------



## mikesier (Jan 19, 2008)

Nope Janis Jumplin PRICE= 649€ 









Marzocchi Dirt Jumper 3 '07 (100mm), back brake only (hydraulic), camouflage-clourored seat, you can *PICK THE COLOUR OF THE FRAME* pretty cool, right?
BIKE SPECS


----------



## jtotheostotheh (Oct 12, 2007)

dpspac3 said:


> as yer all probably aware, Dan's Comp has both a subrosa and DK 24" bike that looks just like the Eastern, neither of which is over $400. I don't know that Eastern is necessarily better than either of those two options. In fact, the DK general lee comes in orange, too.


Yeah I like the subrosa with the 24" mag wheels...nice!


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

Tom, why not stick with the STP and just go SS?

BTW, what is the blue bike pictured above?


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

PaintPeelinPbody said:


> Tom, why not stick with the STP and just go SS?
> 
> BTW, what is the blue bike pictured above?


read the thread...
I already said it's a Tonic Fab Fall-Guy, owned buy the poster "Boxxer". Dedicated 24" frame, similar geo. to the USB Molly, but with an integrated headset and V-brake bosses only. That is a Generation 2 frame, the new ones have straight seatstays, no curve, and the original ones have press-fit headtubes and euro-threaded bottom brackets. :thumbsup:

I'll put money down that those new Eastern Traildiggers will have better, more new-wave geo. compared to the old school race cruiser-like Subrosa/General Lee... Tuff's are righteous though, I want some.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

It's a 2nd gen Tonic Fab Fall Guy.


----------



## frisky_zissou (Jun 4, 2006)

OK been thinking about my choices. The GT UF24 is not available for a good while here in aus. and there are no decent LBS's that stock them near by. Was speaking to a guy at the eastern dealer and they have heaps of Traildiggers in stock. The idea of not being able to run suspension on it has grown on me allot. I think my pikes have made me way to lazy.



PaintPeelinPbody said:


> Tom, why not stick with the STP and just go SS?


The stp is running a dmr single speed kit at the moment. It works great.

I am going to go order one tomorrow morning. Just have to choose a colour. Effort. But I am going to try and strike a deal with the shop to let me assemble it for them. I love working on bikes, and they guys there are real cool. Does that sound like to much to ask?

Soon to be rolling on duece-quads 

Tom


----------



## FKMTB07 (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm really digging that General Lee 24.

It's cheap enough that it may become my next "impulse purchase."

My girlfriend would kill me if she knew my "oh, they had a killer deal and I jumped on it" buys were carefully planned bike hunts.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

FKMTB07 said:


> My girlfriend would kill me if she knew my "oh, they had a killer deal and I jumped on it" buys were carefully planned bike hunts.


haha, my girlfriend has already tried numerous times. 

Hey Tom, just pick up the traildigger 24 and keep your STP, might be a nice combo for riding different stuff and just having fun on different bikes. :thumbsup:


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

SS and rigid on the STP.... 
Or keep an eye on ebay for a nice BMX cruiser. https://cgi.ebay.com/_W0QQitemZ110216665437


----------



## J5isalive (Jul 16, 2006)

All these people wanting to buy a 24in DJ bike...and i am trying to sell one and having a ton of trouble.

You may want to check out the Eastern Night Train 24... its what i have, I have barely ridden mine its only seen dirt once... But its a very solid bike from the 3-4 months of ownership. 

Yeah this is a bit of a plug for my bike LOL....if anyone wants it PM me.


----------



## frisky_zissou (Jun 4, 2006)

Well I went to my LBS this morning intent on purchasing a traildigger in black. Something happened.... lol. I couldnt bring myself to spend $600 on something that I basicly already have.

Then as I was riding home I though, would that bike make me a happier person? Its different enough to be able to clearly tell if I want to take the STP or the traildigger. I didnt work very hard for that money (working at Myer {department store} rocks!). $600 isnt very much for a bike now days. My parents dont care and my gf doesnt give a **** what I spend money on.

Ill order it tomorrow morning


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

ahh lol. just do what you think is best.


----------



## frisky_zissou (Jun 4, 2006)

-.---.- said:


> ahh lol. just do what you think is best.


I'm not certain whats best  If I did no whats best I would be awaiting a new bike as we speak. That said, tomorrow morning I will find a way to my bike shop.


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

Are you going to sell the STP then?

I normally only buy a bike upgrade when selling the current ride pays half the bill or I'm getting a super good deal.

I got my Prophet for $700 and it was less than a year old, at the time similar bikes were selling for $1200, worth it in my book.

My buddy wants to buy my Steelhead, which will probably pay half a new dirt jumper for me.

Selling my Lefty will more than pay for the Pike I just bought.

etc etc

Is Eastern still made in the US? Remember folks, are economy needs some serious help these days! So buy American (even you foriegners too)


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

PaintPeelinPbody said:


> Are you going to sell the STP then?
> 
> I normally only buy a bike upgrade when selling the current ride pays half the bill or I'm getting a super good deal.
> 
> ...


don't confuse him, he's not looking at an XC or DH bike or anything like that...
I know what you mean about funding new replacement bikes or parts, but when you're jumping in to try something new, you sometimes gotta reach in the pocket. 

and Eastern is typically known for their heavy outsourcing to Taiwan. Don't think they have ANY products made within the states actually. Even all of the ti. line-up is Taiwanese... which honestly, I find nothing wrong with, Taiwan has incredible power and technology when it comes to manufacturing bicycles that is not easily found anywhere else...


----------



## dpspac3 (Oct 4, 2007)

here's to living at home; if it weren't for exorbitant rent and my car payment (gotta get to the trailhead/park/dj's ) I'd buy a new bike every month!


----------



## frisky_zissou (Jun 4, 2006)

We'll heres the bike I am getting:









Eastern finally replied to my email and they also updated their website. What I have learnt since placing my order :

The BB isnt sealed which isnt really a big deal but I mean, come on how much more would it of cost them. It doesnt matter though as its a dedicated street and dj rig and wont be used in the rain or real dirt.

It comes in at 29 pounds which at least is a good 2 pounds lighter then my STP (i am keeping both). I might try some weight savings on the cheap, drilling speed holes in the rims and seat post (and more inspiration from will and satori) and ill put my wellgo mg-1s on there. But besides that I dont want to drop and money into it unless its needed.

And finally, the rear hub can run the drivetrain on the left or right side. I might put it on the left just to be different. I think that means I need new cranks/bb. If so I wont bother with it.

Keep yo pimp hand strong.  
tom.

oh and btw, rear brake will be on the left, as it should be:nono: and also, imo its a fairly ugly bike


----------

